# 150 Miles in two days!!



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

That's how long and far I'll be riding my bicycle towards fighting this illness; what will YOU do to help? Every hour of every day, someone is diagnosed with MS. That's why I registered for the Group Health bike MS Ride, and why I'm asking you to support my fund raising efforts with a tax-deductible donation. 

The National Multiple Sclerosis Society is committed to building a movement by and for people with MS that will move us closer to a world free of this disease. It's faster and easier than ever to support this cause that's so important to me. Simply click on the link at the bottom of this message. If you prefer, you can send your contribution to the address listed below. 

Any amount, great or small, helps to make a difference in the lives of people with MS. I appreciate your support and look forward to letting you know how I do.

P.S. If you would like more information about the National Multiple Sclerosis Society, how proceeds from the bike MS Ride are used, or the other ways you can get involved to create a world free of MS, please visit nationalmssociety.org/was.
Click here to visit my personal page.
https://main.nationalmssociety.org/...=1866660&pg=personal&fr_id=7600&s_tafId=62754 
Click here to view the team page for Jet City Velo / ByrneInvent
https://main.nationalmssociety.org/...eam_id=95623&pg=team&fr_id=7600&s_tafId=62754 
Click here to view the company page for Jet City Velo / ByrneInvent
https://main.nationalmssociety.org/...rneInvent&pg=company&fr_id=7600&s_tafId=62754

<img src=https://bikewas.nationalmssociety.org/images/content/pagebuilder/430477.jpg>


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

*206 Miles in 1 day*

I am glad to see someone else riding for a good cause, good luck on the ride and the fundraising.
I am riding 206 miles in 1 day in the LOTOJA Classic from Logan Utah to Teton Village, just outside of Jackson Wy. This year to get in the race I volunteered to raise money for the Huntsman Cancer Foundation in Salt Lake City, like you I need all the help I can get for the fundraiser. Training for this race is not easy. I will be riding 2-300 miles a week with a century about every other week and a lot of climbing I did finish this race last year and hope to post a good time this year, I am 54 years old this year, but the bike riding keeps me healthy and in good shape. Check out my fudraising site at
www.active.com/donate/lotoja08/donjohnson54 and check out the race atwww.lotojaclassic.com It is the longest 1 day sanctioned race in the country. Last year there were riders from 40 states and several foriegn countrys


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bigjohnson54 said:


> I am glad to see someone else riding for a good cause, good luck on the ride and the fundraising.
> I am riding 206 miles in 1 day in the LOTOJA Classic from Logan Utah to Teton Village, just outside of Jackson Wy. This year to get in the race I volunteered to raise money for the Huntsman Cancer Foundation in Salt Lake City, like you I need all the help I can get for the fundraiser. Training for this race is not easy. I will be riding 2-300 miles a week with a century about every other week and a lot of climbing I did finish this race last year and hope to post a good time this year, I am 54 years old this year, but the bike riding keeps me healthy and in good shape. Check out my fudraising site at
> www.active.com/donate/lotoja08/donjohnson54 and check out the race atwww.lotojaclassic.com It is the longest 1 day sanctioned race in the country. Last year there were riders from 40 states and several foriegn countrys


 I raced Lotja some years ago and it IS a hard race. But fun. I told myself I'd done it once, so I would never do it again (right after the race, after just under 10 hours in the saddle) but last year, I found myself clicking on their website....Ugg.. So instead, I attempted the Everest Challenge, an even stoopider-difficult race...29000' (equivalent of Everest's elevation) of climbing over two days...Lotoja is easier...(hee hee, like 208miles of racing is 'easy')
Good luck with it, train hard and keep eating...
Don Hanson


----------

